# mobile device web filtering



## Rberry (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All, Does anyone know of any good solutions for mobile device web filtering. It seems like the options I have found require using their own browser and voluntarily deactivating others on the device.
Suggestions


----------



## mahdim (Apr 15, 2012)

Opera mini


----------



## Jessie101 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like Opera Mobile. It renders Web pages just like a desktop browser.


----------

